# Workout Question



## ballen0351 (Oct 20, 2011)

Anyone have any good workouts for the Brachialis Muscle (Its between your Bicep and tricep on your upper outside arm)?  I didnt even know there was such a muscle until today.  That part of my arms just always wear out so fast in class way before my bicep and tricep ever do.  I never knew it was a separate muscle I always just thought my triceps were weak so Ive been blasting my triceps at the gym for weeks with no change in my stamina in class.  Then today I was looking at a diagram of the upper arm and discovered that I had Brachialis Muscles lol.  Everything I was reading was talking about doing hammer curls but I do them already for my Biceps so they are not helping for the movements my body is doing in class.  So I'm looking for more suggestions if anyone has any.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Buka (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't have a clue, but I work in a sports physical therapy unit and will ask the therapists tomorrow. They seem to know their stuff, maybe they'll have some suggestions.


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 21, 2011)

Have you tried doing hammer curls with a rope in a cable crossover rack?  I do the hammer curls with a rope and I really get a better pump I feel because you're able to really supinate the wrists at the top of that movement as opposed to using regular dumbbells.  Just a thought.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Oct 21, 2011)

Reverse curls, or try any of the normal tricep exercises, but move your hands closer or further apart, and see what hits it better/


----------



## Buka (Oct 21, 2011)

I got nowhere asking the therapists. They said it would depend on why the Brachialis is weak, whether it was due to injury of muscle, perhaps a bone bruise under the bicep (I guess where the nerve feed is), an imbalance between it and the surrounding/supporting muscles, etc. They asked how you knew it was the Brachialis. I said, "I dunno".

Probably a good thing, you don't want medical advice on the internet from someone you don't know.


----------



## ballen0351 (Oct 21, 2011)

sfs982000 said:


> Have you tried doing hammer curls with a rope in a cable crossover rack?  I do the hammer curls with a rope and I really get a better pump I feel because you're able to really supinate the wrists at the top of that movement as opposed to using regular dumbbells.  Just a thought.


 I read that today.  Im going to try using rope on my next arm day.  I was playing around with resistance bands and doing the movements that wear me out (mostly doing blockingthe drills over and over)in class def felt it so im going to add that to my workouts too.


----------



## ballen0351 (Oct 21, 2011)

Buka said:


> I got nowhere asking the therapists. They said it would depend on why the Brachialis is weak, whether it was due to injury of muscle, perhaps a bone bruise under the bicep (I guess where the nerve feed is), an imbalance between it and the surrounding/supporting muscles, etc. They asked how you knew it was the Brachialis. I said, "I dunno".Probably a good thing, you don't want medical advice on the internet from someone you don't know.


Thanks for asking.  I don't know per se that its the correct muscle im just guessing by looking at a diagram of the arm and the part of my arm that im having trouble with.  For all I know I could be way wrong.  When I say weak I dint mean I can't do the exercise or anything just in class we warm up doing several hundred reps of each basic block and punch.  Its just that part of my arm starts feeling the burn WAY before my shoulders or other muscles.  I was able to recreate the burn real fast with the resistance bands so im going to add them to my workout


----------



## Buka (Oct 21, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> Thanks for asking.  I don't know per se that its the correct muscle im just guessing by looking at a diagram of the arm and the part of my arm that im having trouble with.  For all I know I could be way wrong.  When I say weak I dint mean I can't do the exercise or anything just in class we warm up doing several hundred reps of each basic block and punch.  Its just that part of my arm starts feeling the burn WAY before my shoulders or other muscles.  I was able to recreate the burn real fast with the resistance bands so im going to add them to my workout



The one thing they pretty much all said was that the Brachialis Muscle was an endurance muscle, meaning that is doesn't tire easily. (I guess)
I don't know, I wish I knew more about anatomy.


----------

